# Anyone plow with a jku?



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

Currently I have a jk with a plow on. Trying to decide to keep my old plow truck and trade in the jk for a jku or keep the jk and trade in for a new truck. Jku only seems 20" longer from what I've read and a longer wheelbase as well. I have 3 kids and getting them in and out of the jk was pretty touch last year as they are still in car seats. I like that the jeep is small and fits in most places. But I do more small lots than residential, nothing too small that my 2500 quad ram couldn't fit in with some good maneuvering . Only 2 bigger restaurant lots. So I'm thinking the jku would help in those locations. Any input?


----------

